# Chaplain Lemartes



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey Guys!

I have a Chaplain Lemartes I painted as an example for a commission sale. 




























It is listed on ebay for your perusal!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160518678751&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

As always, any variation to the color scheme can be done upon request and the basing method/colors can be matched to an existing army.

Thanks for looking! :thumbsup:


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice looking model. Very well done.

I checked out the ebay link you put up. Now I know nothing about what people charge or are willing to pay for commissioned pieces, but is the buy it now price of $150 the going rate for a single model like that? If so, I need to reevaluate my career path!


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

OH
MY
GOSH
!










LOOK AT THAT MOLD LINE!

(First Picture, bolt pistol.)

Anyway, Excelent model, if I had the money, and I played Blood Angels, I would buy it. I hope it goes to a happy home and is smashing Xenos in the name of the emperor!

+rep


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Unforgiven, yes, that's _my_ going rate at least..lol

Azeek, thanks for the rep. Glad you like it. Huh, gotta check out that mold line. Remember of course that the pics are about 3 times the model size. lol


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

It's well painted like I'll give you that! 150 is a load of money for one mini though...

Is that black paint clipping the edge of the right hand wing (second picture shoulderpad) and the chalice on his backpack?

Rep for the paint job!


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice painting but wow, a $100? If you can get that kind of money for it, I think I've found out how I'm going to finish funding my pilot's license...


----------



## Deggers (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice paint job there, not sure if i`d pay $150 for it though.. only 2 little critiques i can see are..
1. no text on the purity seals ( i`m mad for lots of text on my purity seals )
2 the white wings on the bolt gun, shoulder and the jump pack seem a little flat to me, maybe its just the photo`s i dunno.. 

but other than that i love the mini.. +rep


----------



## RIVALBLACKWELL (Dec 13, 2010)

Reel nice man


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I think it is decently painted. But there is definite flaws in it if you want to be able to sell it for $150.

The white is a little thick and not clean.
The gems should be blended better.
The model could use more shading and highlighting.

Nothing against the paint job. I think its well done, its just not $150 well done. If you go to coolminiornot you can see auctions of painted miniatures and the price they go for. 

For example http://www.coolminiornot.com/266247

that model is going for $60, and its shaded, highlighted and has a scenic base. If you want to sell it, I would consider dropping the asking price for it significantly.


----------



## Deggers (Aug 17, 2010)

Here is an example of lemartes i would pay $150 for..


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey klokk, I see you lowered the buy it now price from $150 to $100. I think that is a wise choice but honestly, I still think it is asking too much. I would think you would sell that model in the range of $45-$65. Then again, I do not know the going rates for commissioned miniatures as I have never tried to sell my stuff before.

As an example, here is a picture of another lemartes model that was up for auction and sold for $99.00. I think you will see that your asking price is a bit much when others are offering models like the one below. 








*link to the coolminiornot page for the above model.*

Don't get me wrong, I am not trying to insult or degrade you or your skills in any way, yours is nicely painted by all means, I am just trying to help you find a good and fair selling price so you can move your product so you can make some coin.

Then again, *THIS LEMARTES MODEL SOLD FOR $215.50*. I could not see a person buying a model like this for $215.50, it's good, but not $215.50 good!


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

150 dollars worth or not -- its all relative to whoever is buying it. I think the piece is very good, and I hope you get your asking price!

EDIT: as a point of reference, I sold my chaplain for 40 bucks. http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=62991 (pics kinda suck)


----------



## HoundyDog (Oct 26, 2010)

Great tabletop standard - but way too pricy at $150 (about 80 quid) - might be the camera the picture was taken on but it doesnt look sharp enough or clean enough. 

However as i said an excellent paint job - Let us no if you get to sell it first time


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

HoundyDog said:


> Great tabletop standard - but way too pricy at $150 (about 80 quid) - might be the camera the picture was taken on but it doesnt look sharp enough or clean enough.
> 
> However as i said an excellent paint job - Let us no if you get to sell it first time


A pit pricey at $150 or maybe even $100, but I would NOT call that "tabletop standard". Not competition standard, but wayyy beyond tabletop standard.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I like this one I think if you get it to that standard then you can sell for 150 maybe more.


----------

